# NORTH JERSEY SERVICE PARTNER OPPORTUNITIES-BRIGHTVIEW LANDSCAPE SERVICES



## scott.scharaldi

As BrightView continues to grow and focus on premier service delivery during the winter months, we look to service partners who have the same expectations. Through these relationships, we provide first class customer service experiences for our clients as well as a safe environment for their employees and clientele.
We are currently looking for Snow Service Partners in the North Jersey Area.
Please reach out to me to discuss the opportunities we have available.

Scott M. Scharaldi
Regional Snow Manager
1350 Liberty Avenue, Unit C, Bldg. 22, Hillside, NJ 07205
Mobile: 908-413-8025 Fax: 908-810-1695

Email: [email protected]


----------



## iceyman

lowblue:


----------

